# how big



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

this probably seems like a dumb question but im kinda new to this piranha stuff. ive only had my rbp's for about 3 weeks. got 1 inchers (5 of them) in a 55 gallon. i was just wondering if theyre big enough to eat feeders yet. and if not, how big should they be when i start to? one more thing, can i mix rbp's and spilos? should one be bigger? thx


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

You could try putting a guppy or two in there and see if they will nip at the fins. However, they definitely aren't ready for gold fish yet.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

It is not suggested to mix Spilo's with reds. It's not a good combination and you could lose some fish. You can also try to feed your reds rosie reds which are smaller and they should be able to eat them.


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

damn that sucks. i was hoping to get a spilo from aquascape but i dont really feel like losing a rbp. thx for the info. ill throw in a rosie red and see what happens.

if i get something like a 30-50 gallon, how many spilos should be i be able to fit in there (maximum)


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Spilo's are pretty much solitary P's. You could go with one.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

toss in that feeder they will feast on him..no problem


----------



## nyquil (Mar 29, 2003)

i threw in one, and they got him pretty fast. he has a huge chunk in his belly. they didnt fish the whole thing off. they ate his eys, tails. those kinda things. i threw the rest to my electric catfish. thanks guys


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I just sold a buddy of mine 5 RB frys and told me that they already went after a guppy after a few sec in their new tank.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I dont know my baby spilos let all the guppies live, but they eat a goldfish right away.

MAD


----------

